# DIY c02 for your aquarium



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey everyone I was wondering if anyone would be intereseted in me posting a How to for a DIY c02 setup. I'm about to reset mine and could take the time to explain what I did and how mine works. They are really simple I'll post pics and everything. If anyones interested LMK!


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

i just set mine up so yes id be interested!


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I read through quite a few DIY on this. 


My plants are growing/look very well so I never did it.


----------



## lcbrent (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd like that too. I've been itching to explore the happy world that CO2 helps to create. And DIY is always a nice way to aid the pocket book.
Is it a bio based or CO2 filled canister based?


----------



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow quite a response so quickly. I will get it done and posted this evening. Its really cheap and simple. I tried a couple different ones and this worked the best so I'll share it with everyone!


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Weird... I just made my DIY CO2 system for the 29 gallon in my room.

What were all of your experiences in how long it took for the bubbles to appear? I set it up a half hour ago and I have nothing so far.

2 liter bottle with 2 cups of sugar, 1 teaspoon of baking soda and .25 teaspoon of yeast.... producing nothing so far.

Any suggestions on what I maybe did wrong or am I being impatient?


----------



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait at least 24 hours before you start to worry. Its slow to start but once it does its fairly steady for about 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

PRichs87 said:


> Weird... I just made my DIY CO2 system for the 29 gallon in my room.
> 
> What were all of your experiences in how long it took for the bubbles to appear? I set it up a half hour ago and I have nothing so far.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

PRichs87 said:


> Weird... I just made my DIY CO2 system for the 29 gallon in my room.
> 
> What were all of your experiences in how long it took for the bubbles to appear? I set it up a half hour ago and I have nothing so far.
> 
> ...


You need at least a full teaspoon of yeast... That amount of yeast will die before it becomes active.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Snappyarcher said:


> You need at least a full teaspoon of yeast... That amount of yeast will die before it becomes active.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok... looks like I'm going to have to remake my bottle. Not a big deal, I bought a whole jar of yeast at the store. Can I just add the additon yeast to my current bottle or should I start from scratch?

Second question... I have a check valve that I'm not sure works. Should I be able to blow air through it myself?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

With the check valve you should be able to blow air easily in one direction but no in the other, If it is a clear valve the air flow should be in the direction of the taperd end of the valve inside.

As for the yeast, I would start over. Here is the recipe I use. I've tried a couple different ones and this is the best so far:

Make sure your bottle is clean. I just rinse mine with hot water each time I redo it.
Fill the bottle 2/3 full with warm water
Add 2 cups sugar and 1 tsp baking soda to the bottle and shake until completely disovled.
Take 1/2 cup very warm water and add 1/2 tsp yeast, stir briskly to disolve.
Let the yeast sit for 10-15 nimuntes to activate. (it will become really foamy)
Add the yeast mixture to the bottle (no need to mix) and within 24 hours your should see it starting to work. It will be slow at first but it will increase over the first couple days and should last about 3 weeks or so.

What size is your tank?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its a 29 gallon. Thanks for the detailed instruction I'll test it out today
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can hear it fizzing pretty sure bubbles should come now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright... so 24 hours later and still no bubbles. I have approximately 5 feet of aquarium tubing between the bottle and the tank... should I shorten it?

Also was just going to use an air stone as my "diffuser" but decided to leave the end open until bubbles appear out of the tubing... good or bad idea?

Thanks!


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you have fish?


Might want to run a gas separator. 


Here's a link to a DIY: DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## Jerhyer (Aug 21, 2011)

Be patient. It might start out slow at first. Also I would use at least an airstone as a diffuser that way more of the c02 will be absorbed before it escapes the aquarium. How is it doing now?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Stupid question but is the bottle air tight?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

well, i took off the airstone to see if anything would come out and I came to a bubble sitting at the end of the line. No major bubble stream yet.

I sealed the bottle with aquarium silicone around the line so I'm pretty sure that it is air tight. 

I tested the check valve to make sure air could get to the end of the line by slightly squeezing the bottle... it did very easily. Also tested the line with an air pump, no leaks at any point.

I still hear the fizzling in the bottle, so I know that gas is being produced but I do wonder if it is escaping via something else.

I'm using Red Star Dry Active Yeast.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to redo the bottle again. Smelled like alcohol when I opened it so I know its working somewhat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it a bad idea to put the diffuser end under my Fluval 205 intake? Think it will ruin the motor in the Fluval?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Motor should be fine, but co2 is know to do nasty stuff with plastics, so the impeller might be effected, but I doubt it would be an issue, a bigger issue would be the fact the bacteria that works in our filters typically like an oxygen rich environment, so it might be a bit detrimental as far as biological filtration goes. Best place would probably be next to the outflow so it pushes the bubbles down more and they have more time to exchange gases with the water.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

One more question... I'm guessing that my Ram is having a hard time breathing with the increased amount of CO2 in the water because he is hovering in a cover near the surface.

I guess I need to decrease the amount of CO2 output, can this be accomplished by decreasing the amount of yeast I add to the bottle in the beginning?

Thanks,


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

in addition to my last post, the rest of my fish are acting normal.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Add a vent tube with a valve to decrease the pressure going into the tank, better way to make adjustments then to the yeast.


----------

